# Striker ice suits



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

What is everyone's opinion of the striker suits? I've read that they are very warm almost too warm. Which is the preferred model? Predator, hardwater, or the climate.

Thanks Keith


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got the climate suit and absolutely love it. I have the Idi artic armor suit also and that thing stinks. It doesn't breathe at all and I think it's kinda cheap. Just my opinion. If I have super thick ice and it's below 0 I'll wear my frabill sno suit. Sno suit is the Cadillac of all suits.


----------



## Beegle1 (May 12, 2013)

I've got the Striker Ice Climate suit. A premium well thought out and constructed suit that you'll most likely never have to purchase again.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have the Guardian suit. Not quite as heavy as the climate series but a layer of fleece underneath and I'm good. Got mine from Red Rock. 230.00 for the set. Love em.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Fish 2 win Which suit is warmer, the frabill sno suit or the climate striker? I have the frabill and just curious how the 2 compare


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

So far I think they're close with frabill being the better of the 2 for warmth


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

I just got the striker predator jacket and bibs and I love it. Haven't tried it out yet, but cant wait! I've had ice armor and frabill in the past, and they have not met my expectations.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks fish that was my concern. I didn't want to get one that was warmer than my frabill. And that was the comparison I was looking for.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the Predator jacket and bibs couldn't imagine needing anything warmer for ice fishing around here. Also I haven't needed any customer service from Striker but know a guy who did and said they were great to deal with.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a pair of the stalker whiteout bibs for christmass. For 130.00 i couldent pass them up. Haven't used them yet. They seem nice. Definitely more flexible than my Stearns coat. May have to upgrade the coat also.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I love my Hardwater suit. When walking out, the jacket does get very hot, but once I get setup, the extra warmth is welcomed. I went with the Hardwater because it's got a more durable fabric than the Climate or Predator. I may look at picking up a Predator jacket to go with my Hardwater bibs if I stumble across any good end of season deals. Regardless, the Striker stuff is very thought-out and worth the money.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the predator.... Poly pro long johns, jeans a t-shirt and fleece is all I wear with them. I use them for hunting in a layout boat, duck boat and fall fishing. These things are amazing. If you get to warm you can unzip the armpits


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

I just ordered the predators, thanks for everyone's input..


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

You won’t be disappointed. I had a zipper replaced on my bibs once. They were good to work with.


----------

